# Why old people have small dogs ....



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/GranDog.mpe

Dave


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Was she all right after landing? 8O 


Gill
(who has been pulled over by that spotty thing on the left)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Dave,
Not sure about landing, what *G Force* was she pulling there. :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We shall never know how she fared. It's a setup shot, but looking at it frame by frame I can't imagine my mother or gran ever being able to do what was necessary to simulate it while still standing. And amateur photo/ video manipulation has its limitations.

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: WOW! Could have been Wonder Women in her later years, chuckle, hope she was ok on returning to earth!


----------

